# PLEASE.... Someone please try and type me :(



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

I am so completely confused about who I am right now....
I think I'm having an identity crisis.... 
But it's been going on for too long.
I thought if I could at least figure out my personality type and/or enneagram type then maybe that could help... but I think I've just become more and more confused. 
I feel like I'm all the types just at different times. 
I read up on the cognitive functions like crazy and have taken so many personality/cognitive function tests that it is starting to become an unhealthy obsession (I've been researching this stuff for over six months now). 
But, most of the time when I take tests I don't even know if I'm answering truthfully or not, because I know how to get the result of any type through cognitive functions tests or through mbti tests. So I feel as if I just aim for what type I want at the moment and then receive those results. But that doesn't satisfy me at all because I just want to be honest and find the real me. But I think I am almost doing this subconsciously now and I just convince myself I am being truthful. I have an extremely high IQ, so sometimes I wonder if it's because of that. Also I have always been a really eclectic person. I can be good/best at whatever my obsession of the moment is. 
Then I found this site and read all the blogs and postings about cognitive functions and personality types and everything and I joined hoping maybe someone would know me better than I know myself or could ask the right questions or something. 
I am so confused and I need to know who I am or at least where to start. 
I want to be able to work on myself and become the best version of me that I can be. That has been my mission and goal lately, but how am I supposed to know where to start if I don't even know where I start?
Just if someone could ask me the right questions or help in any way at all it would be so so so so so appreciated, you don't even understand. 

I just feel so isolated and alone right now, I need someone to relate to (which knowing my type could help with). I've always felt so different and out of place (that's normal), but now I just feel lost...

I've wanted to write this post for so long and ask for help, but I haven't been able to figure out how to up until now. 
I wanted it to be perfect so it wouldn't be ignored and just brushed to the side like my first post I did asking to be typed.... 
I just want to be honest with and true to myself... I want to learn more about me. 
I feel like I have spent so much of my life learning to be everyone else and learning who everyone else is and just listening that I have lost myself in the process. And it is a really upsetting feeling. 
Don't get me wrong I love figuring other people out and such, but I wish I could just figure me out... 

Mrrrrphhhttt 

p.s 
sorry this post is so long!


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

Example from enneagram test of why I confuse myself... 
All the questions asked I answered both, 
Ex: 
I am both romantic&imaginative and pragmatic&down to earth
I both avoid and take on confrontations (it just depends on what the confrontation is really)
I have typically been both diplomatic, charming & ambitious and direct, formal and idealistic (seriously just depends on situation)
I have tended to be focused&intense and spontaneous&fun-loving
I have been a hospitable person & have enjoyed welcoming new friends into my life but I also am a private person & have not mixed much with us (seriously I am so inbetween these I mean I love my alone time to recharge and such but I also love meeting new people!)
I get both relaxed and worked up about problems I honestly am so in the middle with everything....
I'm both a street-smart survivor and a high-minded idealist
But I'm going to stop there, 
I just thought maybe an enneagram biased like test might help people type me maybe??? 
Please people just ask me questions that will help!


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

First things first, don't be so hard on yourself. 

I think the key to personality types is that personality types describe who you are, not define who you are.

Who you are is who you are! It sounds like you view the personality types as almost some sort of pyramid structure.

Your personality type doesn't have anything to do with IQ or whether or not you are your "ideal" person.

So, remember that personality type doesn't mean anything. You don't have to limit yourself to a single type.

Personality types are fascinating, but they can also result in causing people to feel uncomfortable about their personality and therefore they limit their own behavior patterns as a result. Don't fret!


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

The way that you're looking at it is completely wrong, but don't worry, pretty much every single person new to mbti views it exactly the same way in the beginning- and many never really get the point of it. When you say you're both "this and that"- everyone is both this and that.. It's not about being "this or that".

What mbti is about is cognitive functions- how you perceive and judge things.. it's actually not tied to behaviour at all, behaviour is just something that tends to happen because of the way you process information and because of the different needs your functions give you. The reason people have such a tough time typing themselves is that they only know the way in which they perceive and process the world- it's hard to imagine that other people process things in completely different ways.

Think about when you were happiest and felt most in touch with yourself- what did you feel your strongest instincts were then? How do you find yourself naturally making judgements on things- with your morals and values or with calculating logic? If you do both, then which do you find yourself reminding yourself to engage with? Try one thing- be very very conscious of your body, your physical surroundings and your space.. Could you do that non-stop for the whole day or does your mind inevitably drift toward conceptualizing everything you are experiencing?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

You haven't filled out a questionnaire. You aren't likely to get typed if we have nothing to type.

In reference to your other post, you asked about Ni vs Ne.

Ni gathers a lot of information from experience in order to come to a single conclusion. This often allows Ni users to predict the future by looking at current events and adding them all together.

I'm a little foggy on Ne because it's not one of my functions, but I think...
Ne gathers very little information from a single object and explodes into countless possibilities. Ne is just one big brainstorm.


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

That made me feel a lot better and I'll try not being so hard on myself I just get frustrated when I can't figure things out, especially when its myself I feel like I should know myself, but I don't... @CerebralCookie
I feel like I do both, but when I think more about it I think am more naturally inclined to make judgments based off of morals or what will make others feel good. And my mind definitively drifts towards conceptualizing everything I am experiencing. When I tried being conscious of my body, physical surroundings and space, it felt weird. I don't think I have ever truly done that before. At all.... @Tridentus
Do you have any other questions that might help? And thank you so much everyone for helping !
What questionaire should I fill out @Fried Eggz


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I would suggest this one:



Acerbusvenator said:


> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can find the questionnaires in the sticky topics.


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Maybe my uncanny ability to overthink everything. 

2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?
Infj, enfj, intj 

3. Flicker won't let me find the link so I just did the first ones I saw on the site instead:
Dissenter | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 
This picture makes me think about people seeing things in black and white. Also I wonder about the singular chair that is out of order/lighter colored than all the other chairs. It makes me want to know the chairs story. Who had just sat there and who didn't push their chair back into the row. What does it mean? Is it a symbol for standing out in a crowd, being different, removing yourself from the conveyor belt of society? What could this one chair tell me... What is it's story, who sat there before and why did they place the chair the way they did? Or was it something the photographer did, even if that was so, was his purpose but the same? To show how people subconscious and even consciously always turn their attention and focus to something that stands out. Does it then mean that the purpose of this picture is in full just to show the predictability of people and how easy it is to know that everyones attention will always be turned to that of something that is unique and that of something that stands out. 

Vortex | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 
This picture has so many loops in it. And to me loops are symbols of continuity and connection. I wonder if the photographer even thought about this when he took the photo, if it was him picking these loops to subconsciously let out some of his feelings. If maybe photographing circles for him was because deep down he knows they are symbols to him of connections. Maybe he’s missing connections from his life and looking to find some way to get back on track to continue his story and path and be connected back to everything and everyone. Or maybe none of this even crossed his mind maybe he simply thought it looked cool. But even then couldn't you argue that his attention and focus was drawn to this structure because of his subconscious? Well then you would ask yourself why..? Why take this picture and share it with others... What does it mean? I believe firmly that everything has meaning even if we aren’t aware of it. And maybe he subconsciously wasn’t thinking about or needing to express connections and continuations, perhaps it was something else entirely to his subconscious. But I believe there was a reason for this particular picture, for every particular picture. Even when you’re not aware of why you are doing something, everything is done for a reason. Perhaps not even for a personal one, perhaps for something bigger for someone else. It could even have been taken subconsciously by the photographer just for me. Just so I at this particular moment in time would discover it and write about it on a questionnaire to determine my personality type... You never know. That’s the great thing about life. Everything is all somehow connected and has a reason, it’s just not always or may never even be apparent.
I could go further and word vomit more about the bars and their significance and such, how they are almost a blockade for this “light at the end of the tunnel” we all search for. It’s like you can see what’s there but you can’t get out, you can’t get past the bars. You’re trapped, always on the outside looking in. But to the rest of the world on the other side perhaps it looks like you’re on the inside looking out.....

4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?
I would say thank you but, only partially listen. I can only focus my whole attention on something related to the task I am working on. When I get in the zone, I am checked out. It might not even be partial attention on what is happening around me. If I need to get something done and there is someone out there not actually helping but at least trying to, of course I will be nice and pretend to listen to their advice, but if they have nothing helpful to say and I’m in the zone and I have to get whatever it is done in time I will ultimately tune them out. It would be different however if I was in the zone and they were asking for help with something else, I would probably drop what I was doing leave my zoned out state and go help them.. I seem to do this a lot. 

5a. What are some of your most important values?
The truth and what benefits all. All my smaller values seem to be open for change, but not this one, and the smaller ones are only changing to make sure I am fulfilling my larger value to seek the truth and seek what is truly right and good. 

5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?
Already answered that in 5a....

6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?
It honestly depends. It depends on how well I know the people, what kind of people they are, and what the claim was. Most of the time I think I keep my opinions to myself if I feel it will cause a unnecessary conflict. It really depends on the degree of the claim and if it’s hurting someone else other than me. 

7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?
Deep conversations. I don’t know exactly why I just feel so satisfied after talking to someone on a level that is not normally there in conversations in todays society. 
Helping someone discover their true self/helping someone find their heart(humanity). I just love helping people discover that they are not all bad or helping them realize that their actions/words may be hurting others inadvertently. 

7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?
Being in a huge group of people I don’t know who all know each other. It just makes me so uncomfortable and trying to meet a bunch of new people at the same time and relate to people who already have their own group and friends all at the same time takes all of my energy and focus. 

8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)
I think I’m introverted. Although I enjoy going out and meeting new people, I also really really really need my alone time. I need to go back in my room and listen to my music and write and read and even just think and be by myself for a while. Even when I’m socializing I need to take a break in my head and zone out of the conversation for a bit. 

9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?
My greatest strength is probably the same as my greatest weakness. They are both my ability to reflect upon anything and everything. It’s a strength because it helps me think about everything and it’s a weakness because it makes me think about everything (it becomes unhealthy overthinking). 

10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
When I’m feeling stressed I don’t even notice it sometimes. When I do notice I usually either rant/word vomit to a trusted friend or I make sure to include more yoga and meditation into my life. 

11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?
I get so mad when people spread rumours about others, make a statement that generalizes one culture or person, bullying makes me so so so mad people should not ever make others feel inferior we are all people!

12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?
People. Equality. Mortality. Life. Everything. Thoughts and ideas are endless, I can’t generalize what my thoughts are normally centered around because they just go where they want to go. However in a sense, when I think I usually end up coming to a general conclusion at the end of each in depth thinking session. 

13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?
I love feedback. I love hearing other peoples opinions and using them to help better myself if needed. I don’t really have a limit, I don’t mind feedback at all it helps me be progressive. 

14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?
Not really, feel free to ask more questions if you guys can help type more with other ones! And thank you so much everyone who is helping me figure out my cognitive functions and type! 
@Fried Eggz @Tridentus @CerebralCookie


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

brookeem said:


> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> Maybe my uncanny ability to overthink everything.
> 
> 2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?
> ...


Based on this, I'd say INFP.

In Socionics, that's INFj, but I like the descriptions there, so I'll be arbitrary again.

Socionics Types: EII-INFj


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

you are very very obviously an NF..

with your morals would you say that having different morals to the majority seems to be a problem that reoccurs, or is needing to please people and fit in a bigger drag? as an Fi user, i tend to find that while i do like to fit in, often i care more about my morals than i do about aligning myself because i trust my personal value system more than i do others'- it's something i've had to learn to adapt to and deal with in certain situations.. an Fe user is typically drawn to group morality and aligning themselves with a unity of values. while that is nice when it happens, i won't seek that out. not to be confused with seeking connection- you can have connection without aligning the same morals.

intuitives are generally less comfortable in just concentrating on their senses and space, as you can't have an intuitive function and a sensory function being used at the same time- that's why we tend to be a little clumsy at times compared to sensors.

final question- would you say that you are more of a slave to your conceptualization of information or to your morals and values? i'd imagine both would be very important to you, but which one if you abandoned using it would depress you and which would literally shut your whole existence down?

one thing to think about is that if you think "well i'm like this", but you stop and consider it and realise that the alternative would be a ridiculous person then you're thinking about it wrong. i.e. when i say Fe users have a need to engage in group morals, don't imagine a bunch of sheep.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

brookeem said:


> I am so completely confused about who I am right now....
> I think I'm having an identity crisis....
> But it's been going on for too long.
> I thought if I could at least figure out my personality type and/or enneagram type then maybe that could help... but I think I've just become more and more confused.




Trying to fit into a personality type to have a "definite" answer on what you are is a thing many attempt, but one I'd strongly recommend against. The reason is simply that types give you a framework for analyzing yourself, but there are too many disparate ways one can go about analyzing to get the actual result, and then people mistakenly correlate the various results to "mean the same thing" roughly.

Basically, I'd work on isolating why you are confused on who you are, because types tell people who already know a lot about who they are something interesting, but frequently put those who don't know who they are in a loop of trying to identify with something, clutching at air ultimately.


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

@Tridentus I'm really not sure weather or not I'm fe or fi, do you know anywhere I could find an accurate in depth description. I read your post before the weekend and tried to analyze which one I seemed to do more, but I couldn't figure it out. 
I however was able to figure out that if I lost the way I conceptualization of information I would not be the same at all. I love the way I think and take in the world around me and it would be devastating for me to lose the way I conceptualize information. (Let me know if I'm not understanding what you meant correctly). @Word Dispenser why do you say infp?
@bearotter thank you, I think I've been overthinking all this personality stuff too much and it's just confused me further.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

brookeem said:


> @_Tridentus_ I'm really not sure weather or not I'm fe or fi, do you know anywhere I could find an accurate in depth description. I read your post before the weekend and tried to analyze which one I seemed to do more, but I couldn't figure it out.
> I however was able to figure out that if I lost the way I conceptualization of information I would not be the same at all. I love the way I think and take in the world around me and it would be devastating for me to lose the way I conceptualize information. (Let me know if I'm not understanding what you meant correctly). @_Word Dispenser_ why do you say infp?
> @_bearotter_ thank you, I think I've been overthinking all this personality stuff too much and it's just confused me further.


The way you write and the flickers of cognition within the prose seems to point to Fi-Ne-Si-Te, for me. If you are an extrovert, then I'd say ENFP above ENFJ. I think you have a subjective ethical system which you live by, and it may affect you greater than most, when people attack your values. I'd imagine you stand up for the underdog, if not in action, then in your head. You have an illustrative, story-like beingness. roud:


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

@Word Dispenser okay so maybe infp, I've gotten that sometimes on tests, but I feel like most other infps I know are a bit more in tune with their own emotions. I am independent and have morals and such but I just feel like I automatically take on the feelings in the room and atmosphere around me. A good example of how I interact with the world externally would be me watching a movie/reading a book. I always feel like I am the character, when I cry I cry for them. It's not even just with them. I become someone else and I understands them and their feelings immensely. I do this with people to and people are always surprised at how fast I can reach their hidden feelings and relate to them. But then I also definitely stand up for others when they are being picked on, like you said. I am a huge fan of the underdog. But when I defend them and help them and such, it's because I feel the shame and hatred directed towards them and I want to help them to fit in and not feel so alone. I want to help people connect to each other better and understand that we are all connected and so similar. We all may have small differences and ideologies, but people are still people. I love how the philosopher mengzi claims that humans all have this good built into us (besides pyshcpaths and people without the ability to feel) and we need to cultivate it and let it grow naturally. Sure you can build a dam to force a river to change it's direction, but if left to flow naturally it would flow a different way. We can't force anything, but we also can't ignore everything. Life to me is about balance and cultivating all these natural connections and abilities we have. But I think the way I do this might be through more fe than fi, after researching it a bit. Because when I relate feelings wise to something, it is literally me feeling what the other person feels and understanding their point of view. But maybe it is fi because sometimes when their point of view is wrong I notice... Idk I am not and never will see myself as a follower which is what sometimes fe users can look like. But I also seriously feel everything in a room. I am a huge on vibes and sensing the atmosphere everywhere and feeling the tones a room has....

That's why I don't know if I relate in a more fi or fe way. 
I've always identified super strongly with this song from lion king 2, which kind of explains more easily the whole we are all connected thing I believe and also the part where kira sings is me too even though I don't identify with her character that much throughout the rest of the movie(I'm a bit more like that guy lion she likes, kovu), I just basically identify a lot with the whole song, so maybe that will help type me, here's the link:





 @Tridentus


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Whoa dude... Lots of text indeed. I read most of that huge ass wall of text and I would say ISFJ or IxFx. Not sure. You seem pretty heart over head (F) + you spend all that time typing all that text (N?). The text typing on the wall seemed very rushed and "FEELY-FEELY" as opposed to just FEELY or THINKY FEELY or THINKY. I dunno dude, IF for sure.


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

Also I hardcore identify with a couple other songs from Disney;
Reflection from Mulan
When Belle sings I want so much more than this provincial life
When Elsa in frozen sings let it go
But all those could probably just stem from me wanting to figure out who I am and what my purpose is, and just trying to understand everything about life and people all at once and wanting to be a part of something out of the ordinary.... I really don't know. 
Like for example I relate to even Megs song in hercules I won't say I'm in love when I really really like a guy but that's just because I've been hurt and such not because of my cognitive functions. 
So I just don't know if I am just relating these songs because of experiences or because it's because of my nature. 
If I had to guess it would probably be more by my nature when I relate to let it go, reflection and the lion king song posted above just cause those I relate to no matter what is going on in my life or circumstances. But also they're all super powerful songs and I might just be taking on the feelings of the song as my own and relating directly through those emotions to what the song wants me to experience instead of just relating to the song because it is like me.... I don't even know if all that made sense, I'm just trying to type as I think instead of going back and fixing and correcting everything and making it perfect like I normally do, since I'm trying to understand how I work. @Tridentus @Word Dispenser @Eating_salad_bones I know I'm just letting myself word vomit so I can be accurately me and not go into overthinking and analyzing mode and make the post less like me...


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

WORD VOMIT = INxP. Question: Would you rather hang with your buddies from the office & throw paper B-BALLS into a trash-bin B-BALL hoop or create a spread sheet?


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

@Eating_salad_bones I know that most people associate word vomit with inxp types, but I think any intuitive introvert seems capable of this for example when I watched this video on youtube his description of infj makes me feel more infjy and he mentions that infjs do the word vomit thing too... plus I'm not all that sentimental




And I would probably do the hanging out with coworker thing unless the spread sheet was super important


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Hahaha, good answer. Perfect answer, indeed. You should be a speech writer. Anyways, I was just kidding about the word VOMIT= INxP. Hmm... You seem pretty J to me. ISFJ is my best guess, so far. Hmm... What if I said I hated your favorite movie? How would you react?


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

@Eating_salad_bones I really wouldn't care, everyone's entitled to their own opinion (and me saying that is probably why I get confuzzled on the whole fe/fi thing...)
Oooh and I don't think I'm anywhere near isfj because I don't understand introverted sensing at all (like I said I'm not all that sentimental).


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

@Eating_salad_bones I don't do any of ISFJ's leading function:
Introverted Sensing: Reviewing past experiences; "what is" evoking "what was"; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been. Remembering the last time you wore a particular item or the last time you were at a similar event—maybe even remembering how you felt then.


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Hahahaha, I'm changing my answer to INTP.


----------



## EmpathNFP (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey! I haven't read every word here, but I definitely read a lot of the first stuff. While reading, I personally thought, this person sounds a lot like me! When you have that list in your second post of being blank & blank and blank & blank, I said "Me too!" in my head each time. I have for years thought of myself as confusing in some similar ways. I am extroverted but love deep conversations. I am spontaneous and vivacious yet I an analytical and intelligent. On and on. And I am an ENFP. I couldn't tell if you were an INFP or an ENFP by the first stuff I read, but you sound like someone more significantly using Ne than Ni and using Fi than Fe, which puts you more in the INFP/ENFP category than the INFJ/ENFJ category. 

Regardless of that, you are (pretty clearly) an NF. =) I only know NFs who would be so focused on this, care so much about it, etc. And the extent of the focus makes me think more INFP than ENFP, but really the nuance of the difference between the two is just a matter of introversion vs extroversion. Is your Fi stronger than your Ne or your Ne stronger than your Fi? Are you quieter and more reserved or are you more expressive and loud? (I don't think the where do you get your energy question is very relevant for us in terms of E vs I). 

Anyways, these are just my thoughts and perceptions from what I read. You seem pretty clearly like an NF, and likely an NFP. Best of luck my fellow super-emotional, complex, hyper-thinking beautiful human being!


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

@Eating_salad_bones I definitely feel intpy sometimes to because they have the extroverted feeling in them and plus I definitely associate more with introverted thinking than extroverted thinking, at least most of the time, sometimes I do this annoying thing where I have to have my groceries perfectly lined up on the little grocery mover thing when I go to pay (but I think that might just be my dads external organization and obvious external thinking tendencies rubbing off on me). 
@EmpathNFP oooh okay thanks, I think I'm probably more introverted than extroverted for sure, but I've always had a hard time with the whole ni/ne thing because on cognitive functions tests I score super high on both and they are always my top two functions. I sometimes read descriptions that make me feel like I am ni and sometimes read ones that make me think I'm ne. Do you have any reliable descriptions of both? I don't know which websites/videos are clearest on the differences or which ones to trust. 

And by the way does the fact that I'm a terrible speller and have to use auto-correct on these posts all the time help type me at all?


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Groceries perfectly lined up on the cash register's conveyer belt = Sounds SJ to me. It's also just a nice gesture for the clerk/register person. I mean... fuck if I was a clerk/register person I'd fucking hate my job, haha. I dunno, I would guess INTP.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

brookeem said:


> Also I have always been a really eclectic person. I can be good/best at whatever my obsession of the moment is.
> 
> 
> I just feel so isolated and alone right now, I need someone to relate to



To me this all sounds NP, especially ENxP. I think you're clearly also an F. Your general effusiveness and the way you seem to be thinking out loud in the forums, rather than explaining what you've already figured out, sounds like Te.

ENFP

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I suspect you're also somewhat young. So give yourself a break! You will discover yourself.









p.s. Discover yourself quickly. At 21 years of age, the SJs assign you a random personality type. Hint: you won't like it.


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

I will be honest I didn't read most of this but ill say that you definitely seem to be an NF, and if I had to type you I would probably say an INFP. Being an INFP myself I've seen a lot of similar qualities in your posts, and since they have a secondary Ne, they tend to be indecisive of their type. Also, INFPs do have a dominant Fi but that doesn't mean they don't care for others, Fi basically is absorbing the world into your own feelings and morality which typically is sympathetic towards "good" and "bad" in your own views. You could also be an INFP with a strong Fe function (I don't know too much about Fe to go into a description) being a certain MBTI type doesn't necessarily mean you match that type through and through there will always be differences between you and someone else of your own type. Your enneagram number can also come into play, and also I've found rummaging through the different temperament forums helps a lot as well. As for Ni/Ne, that's tough to explain, but what I guess is that Ni takes an idea and dissects it into one finite truth, Ne tends to take one idea and blast it into possibilities (like brainstorming). INFJs are known to have this intuition (Ni) of a situation that's like foresight, Ne with INFPs is a bit like taking something and reanimating it with your Fi. Its tough to explain, maybe knock about the forums and try to come up with conclusions, I wish you good luck in coming to a decision on your type!


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Yea, i'd go with INFP as well ^_^ (we are that desperate for identification, yes)


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

brookeem said:


> Also I hardcore identify with a couple other songs from Disney;
> Reflection from Mulan
> When Belle sings I want so much more than this provincial life
> When Elsa in frozen sings let it go
> ...


I would still say IxFP.



brookeem said:


> @_Word Dispenser_ okay so maybe infp, I've gotten that sometimes on tests, but I feel like most other infps I know are a bit more in tune with their own emotions. I am independent and have morals and such but I just feel like I automatically take on the feelings in the room and atmosphere around me. A good example of how I interact with the world externally would be me watching a movie/reading a book. I always feel like I am the character, when I cry I cry for them. It's not even just with them. I become someone else and I understands them and their feelings immensely. I do this with people to and people are always surprised at how fast I can reach their hidden feelings and relate to them. But then I also definitely stand up for others when they are being picked on, like you said. I am a huge fan of the underdog. But when I defend them and help them and such, it's because I feel the shame and hatred directed towards them and I want to help them to fit in and not feel so alone. I want to help people connect to each other better and understand that we are all connected and so similar. We all may have small differences and ideologies, but people are still people. I love how the philosopher mengzi claims that humans all have this good built into us (besides pyshcpaths and people without the ability to feel) and we need to cultivate it and let it grow naturally. Sure you can build a dam to force a river to change it's direction, but if left to flow naturally it would flow a different way. We can't force anything, but we also can't ignore everything. Life to me is about balance and cultivating all these natural connections and abilities we have. But I think the way I do this might be through more fe than fi, after researching it a bit. Because when I relate feelings wise to something, it is literally me feeling what the other person feels and understanding their point of view. But maybe it is fi because sometimes when their point of view is wrong I notice... Idk I am not and never will see myself as a follower which is what sometimes fe users can look like. But I also seriously feel everything in a room. I am a huge on vibes and sensing the atmosphere everywhere and feeling the tones a room has....
> 
> That's why I don't know if I relate in a more fi or fe way.
> I've always identified super strongly with this song from lion king 2, which kind of explains more easily the whole we are all connected thing I believe and also the part where kira sings is me too even though I don't identify with her character that much throughout the rest of the movie(I'm a bit more like that guy lion she likes, kovu), I just basically identify a lot with the whole song, so maybe that will help type me, here's the link:
> ...


Of course you can relate to others, and feel for others-- But, it's with the lens of Fi, I think. You put yourself in their position, you imagine how it is for them, and then you take that upon yourself.

Fe is different-- It's not putting itself in their position, which makes it come across as shallow. Fe is just reactive, and attempting to establish a social connectivity and atmosphere. Fe will see others being sad, and they empathize directly with that. They don't think about how it would be for them in that position, necessarily.

Fi is always coming from a subjective place, meaning that the feelings you see in others, are feelings you first see in yourself.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

I think you are ISFP. Personally one thing about INFP's is that they are selective with what they share with others; hence they are avoidant or extremely attentive toward their subjectivity. In a sense they see/use objectivity to understand it. You on the other hand as @_Word Dispenser_ had mentioned you see your own feelings first to see it in others. Which definitely makes you an introvert. ISFP's tend to have the ability to self-proclaim all types of traits which makes them look like all types of personalities. An INFP would stick with one definition and grow on it further, along the way they learn and adapt.

According to your set of information, you give the vibe closest for an ISFP.


----------



## EmpathNFP (Dec 13, 2012)

brookeem said:


> @_Eating_salad_bones_ I definitely feel intpy sometimes to because they have the extroverted feeling in them and plus I definitely associate more with introverted thinking than extroverted thinking, at least most of the time, sometimes I do this annoying thing where I have to have my groceries perfectly lined up on the little grocery mover thing when I go to pay (but I think that might just be my dads external organization and obvious external thinking tendencies rubbing off on me).
> @_EmpathNFP_ oooh okay thanks, I think I'm probably more introverted than extroverted for sure, but I've always had a hard time with the whole ni/ne thing because on cognitive functions tests I score super high on both and they are always my top two functions. I sometimes read descriptions that make me feel like I am ni and sometimes read ones that make me think I'm ne. Do you have any reliable descriptions of both? I don't know which websites/videos are clearest on the differences or which ones to trust.
> 
> And by the way does the fact that I'm a terrible speller and have to use auto-correct on these posts all the time help type me at all?


Yea, I guessed INFP more than ENFP because your Fi seem to be especially controlling, a quality I think is great. (INFPs are my favorite type =)) It's even part of why you freak out. =) 

As far as describing the difference between extraverted intuition and introverted intuition, I may be able to help with that. Though, please note that I have a pretty strong Ni as well even though I have a stronger Ne. My N is very strong and yet my P is not entirely strong. That means I (or you) are a bit more blended, between the NF dichotomy of the NFJs and the NFPs. I think it is important to remember that these personality distinctions are, in some ways, gradience. 

As for understanding them, one of the ways I can more confidently tell you that you have Ne instead of Ni is the pace of your own writing. You see that quick-paced, frenetic processing of information? That ability to move so flexibly from one angle to another to another without cohesion? You are very comfortable with random paradox, with a wildness of thought and inspirational/creative explosions. That is EXTRAVERTED intuition. Extraverted intuition, I have heard described in one word, as incredible brainstorming. The pace at which an extraverted intuitor can come up with ideas can awe other types. Someone not thinking of functions but simply of letters might point this out by the P, which NFs who have Ne are (instead of a J which goes with Fe for NFs). The P creates this world of endless possibilities, an outward, expanding searching of ideas and options in every category. It is not defined so easily. That's how I think of Extraverted Intuition. As opposed to Introverted Intuition, Extraverted Intuition goes out. Ni goes in and typically works very slowly. Ne goes out and typically works very quickly. Ni is unbelievably detailed pretty much all the time. The demand for precision in Ni users can actually bother the more fast-paced, excited movement that seems typical of Ne users. Ne can of course go into details, don't hear me saying there is not detail, but it is different. Since you are an NF, hopefully you can feel some of this. =) Ne expands outward and kind of explodes with a million possibilities. Ni goes inward and gets more and more precise and clear until it focuses all this clarity and understanding on one thing with a million angles of understanding. Another difference I have found is that with my Ni friends, they kind of get overwhelmed by how much my views can flex and change, whereas I find myself kind of annoyed by how set they are. (Again, this could be described with a P vs J difference.) But now I just know it is their Ni and I don't worry about it. They are going to process a deep conclusion much slower than I, but when they have it, wow, they have it. I on the other hand, can move much more quickly to a deep feeling or idea of understanding, "caught up in a revelation like a whirlwind" as I have often been described, while they don't move so quickly, especially the INFJs. 

If you still are a bit confused, I have heard this other idea put forth that is consistent in my life to a degree and in the lives of others. When you are an extraverted intuitor, of course with introverted feeling, you tend to express yourself (the extraverted) through your intuition and more strongly take IN things (the introverted) through your feelings. On the other hand, those who have introverted intuition tend to take in things through their intuition (abstract concepts and ideas) and express things through their feelings (Fe). I don't know how sound this is and I would put way less on this than the stuff I already said to you, but it has some truth to it I think. Both types are very emotional, because we are all NFs! But the NFP side is going to be more prone to appear "cold" than the NFJ side, because our feeling is introverted (Fi) where as the NFJ side has extraverted feeling. Think about it. Who is typically the warmest of all the NFs? ENFJs. That's the dominant extraverted feeling, like ESFJs, who are pretty much just as warm with the Fe dom. Who is the craziest and most seemingly out of control of all the NFs? ENFPs. That is the Ne dom (of course paired with the very emotional Fi) which is so capable of generating new ideas it blows people away sometimes. Who is typically the most precise and calculating of all the NFs? INFJs. That is the Ni dom which is always processing information like a surgeon's blade without even having to think about it! And who are the most blown around by the deepest of emotions, but they can barely ever get them out? INFPs. That's the Fi dom, which feels so deeply yet remains introverted. 

I hope some of this helps! It's my explorations and discoveries over the years! 

If you want a good video to compare and contrast Fe and Fi, which I didn't even get into here mostly, there is a great interview with Andrew Garfield and Carey Mulligan. You can also ask here, and I'd be happy to at least try and tell you my understanding of the difference between Fe and Fi as well. (I spent a lot of time, like you seem to be, understanding the Ni, Ne, Fi, and Fe as they are the the top two functions of all of us beloved NFs.)


----------



## brookeem (Dec 19, 2013)

@EmpathNFP When I watched the video I noticed a lot of the fe stuff done was way more like me. Unless I'm zoned out, I am always aware of others perceptions of me (Also I say sorry way more than I should when I feel as if I have offended someone or look as if I am not paying attention to them, if that connects to it at all). And oh my goodness I related so much to how Carey Mulligan basically summarized everything Andrew said in her own words at the end of his rant. I do that ALL the time. Also the whole asking if it's okay to sit a certain way, I literally won't sit down and get comfortable in someones house (unless I know them extremely well) until after I have confirmed that a certain area is acceptable to sit in/at. Also the little white lie thing... I literally only ever lie if it is completely necessary and always if it is necessary to protect someones feelings (Or when telling a hurtful truth I make sure to make it sound as nice as possible, and preserve as much good vibes as I can. I usually will compliment them on something else that they do do good as well). 
Did I understand and relate to that correctly? Or is that me using another cognitive function?
Also do you know any good videos on ni vs ne? The videos seem to be the most helpful to me, when figuring these things out.


----------



## EmpathNFP (Dec 13, 2012)

brookeem said:


> @_EmpathNFP_ When I watched the video I noticed a lot of the fe stuff done was way more like me. Unless I'm zoned out, I am always aware of others perceptions of me (Also I say sorry way more than I should when I feel as if I have offended someone or look as if I am not paying attention to them, if that connects to it at all). And oh my goodness I related so much to how Carey Mulligan basically summarized everything Andrew said in her own words at the end of his rant. I do that ALL the time. Also the whole asking if it's okay to sit a certain way, I literally won't sit down and get comfortable in someones house (unless I know them extremely well) until after I have confirmed that a certain area is acceptable to sit in/at. Also the little white lie thing... I literally only ever lie if it is completely necessary and always if it is necessary to protect someones feelings (Or when telling a hurtful truth I make sure to make it sound as nice as possible, and preserve as much good vibes as I can. I usually will compliment them on something else that they do do good as well).
> Did I understand and relate to that correctly? Or is that me using another cognitive function?
> Also do you know any good videos on ni vs ne? The videos seem to be the most helpful to me, when figuring these things out.


Well, that could be confusing! =) You sound like the video did help you...I'm glad. At least you can feel pretty confident that you are an NF. That's definitely the most important aspect, knowing that. Eventually, you can figure out if you moreso use Ni and Fi or Ne and Fe, and then which is first for you, to determine the difference between I and E. =) Until then, just keep exploring. It's so helpful and validating I think. And be glad that you at least know you are an NF and that there are millions of us out here! =) 

I'm afraid I don't know of any videos that explain the difference between Ne and Ni through representation. But I think you can see it in Mulligan and Garfield, too. Garfield is Ne and Mulligan is Ni. There is an entire youtube video of that interview that lasts like 30 minutes that you can watch to understand a bit better. Best of luck!


----------

